# Breeding Bettas?



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

It's probably not going to happen untill December/January, but I'm getting the uquipment earlier...Would these items work?

-5 gal
-10 gal
-60 half gal/1 gal jars
-2.5 gal

I'm only doing this once or twice. 
I was thinking that using the five gal for a spawning tank (other fish are kept in the 10 gal). Then using the 2.5 gal for a recovery tank. After about 4-6 days, I'm putting the female back with the other fish in the ten gal. Then when the male needs to be removed, he will be placed in the 2.5 gal. 
I've just decided to jar ALL the betta fry. Even females. I'll choose two female betta that I want to keep for the 10 gal, one male betta for the 2.5 gal (depends on if I'm doing another spawn) and the rest will be sold. 
I'm not keeping all the fry. I will be doing some culling if the fish only have one eye, wrong body shape, don't have good coloring...etc.

Extra info!:

GummyBear and some other fish are in the five gal, so the other fish will be moved to ten gal.

Ten gal will have 5 female betta before the spawn and about seven after I choose two adult "fry" (they really arn't fry anymore...LOL).



Good plan or what? I'm only 12 so I'm on a budget -_-


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

10 gall is better for spawning. are you going to breed brother to sister for you next spawn? Where are the young going to go?? What are you going to FEED the young? How are you going to condition the male and female?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Plakat_bettas said:


> 10 gall is better for spawning. are you going to breed brother to sister for you next spawn? Where are the young going to go?? What are you going to FEED the young? How are you going to condition the male and female?


I was just listing the tanks. I know I need brine shrimp, microworms...etc. If I do another spawn, the bettas will go in the jars AFTER I sold all the bettas from the last batch. I'm not breeding brother and sis. I'm going to use another female from the ten gal (the one wich will have seven female betta) and breed it with the male that I decided to keep. Trust me, I have everything planned out.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

I've had bettas spawn in my 4 gallon before but It's a lot easier if you do in the ten gallon.

Here is a list of some of the things you are going to need before spawning your pair.

- 10 Gallon Aquarium, Filled half way.
- Solitary tanks to heal your bettas in after the spawn
- Styrofoam cup
- supmersible heater 25 - 50 watts (No more then 50 watts!)
- Betta Fix, or other remedy for torn fins
- Containers to seperate the young after they are old enough to be sexed

The first thing you are going to want to do is take your 10 gallon and fill it half way, you might want to add some bushy plants to allow your female to hide if your male starts getting a little to aggressive with her (Keep the bottom bare so the male can find the fallen eggs easier) take your styrofoam cup and cut it in half, length wise, then let it float in the corner of your tank, this will allow for a nice hidden place for your male to build his bubble nest.

Now its time to introduce your male to his new tank. Let him get used to living in the 10 gallon for about a week before introducing your female in a jar sitting in the middle of the tank. you'll notice your males colors brighten and he'll start flaring and "Flashing" his tail and fins at her, this will go on for a couple days, during which your male will move back and forth from building his nest, and showing off to your female, if your female is a light enough color you will notice her showing a vertical baring pattern, this means she's ready, gently empty her into the tank with your male and remove the jar (Don't release your female untill your male had a fairly large bubble nest built) and watch carfuly. Some pairs will nip at eachother, this is normal, just make sure there is no serious injurys to either your male or female. (If you notice that your fish are getting a little too violent with one another then this could mean that the pair are simply incompatible with one another, or they aren't ready. put your female back into her jar and leave her there for a couple more days before releasing her back into the tank with the male again, if violent attack proceed, remove both fish and heal them before trying again in a few months) 

Your male will try to coax your female under the nest with him before wrapping her into a tight embrace, during which your female will release her eggs and they will sink to the bottom once your male as finished with your female he will release her (It's completly normal for your female to be a bit stuned for disoreanted after being released from your male) and swim to the bottom gathering the eggs in his mouth and placing them in his nest, they will continue to repeat this process untill the male is finished, at which time the female will either leave the nest on her own, or be chased away by the male, at this time it's best to remove your female to avoid injury.

It's not unusual for both fish to aquire torn fins during the courting process making them more suseptible for desease so its best to safe quard your breeding tank, and put the female in a seperate tank alone while she heals, instead of releasing her back into a community tank. The eggs will hatch within 2 days.

I hope this helped a bit, I apologize for how messy it is and for any grammar or spelling errors. If you still think you want to try spawning your pair after reading this pm me and I can write you up a sheet on how to care for the young after they hatch


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> I've had bettas spawn in my 4 gallon before but It's a lot easier if you do in the ten gallon.
> 
> Here is a list of some of the things you are going to need before spawning your pair.
> 
> ...


I'm seriously speechless after reading all that :O

Thank you sooo much


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

No problem, I'm glad to help 
I know, it can be alot to take in at first, it's actually alot more easy then it sounds


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

You should put this in the breeding forum or hatchery or whatever oh well it is okay this is about bettas lol.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

heatran15 said:


> You should put this in the breeding forum or hatchery or whatever oh well it is okay this is about bettas lol.


LOL. Sorry  Bettas are kinda an odd species to breed because they CAN kill each other and you have to do it right or you end up without fry or ingured/dead bettas. I just figured if someone knows about bettas, they will know about spawning bettas.


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

oh no its okay theres no problem just saying you can always use the breeding section but since it is a betta it should be okay in this section. You would probably get better info at the breeding section.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

heatran15 said:


> oh no its okay theres no problem just saying you can always use the breeding section but since it is a betta it should be okay in this section. You would probably get better info at the breeding section.


Ok  I'll do that next-time. When I started this thread I had no idea about the breeding section so you are probably right on that...

Thanks again!


----------

